# KStawski's Lawn Journal



## Kstawski (Aug 30, 2020)

Thought I should start a lawn journal this year to help track progress.

After a rough Chicago winter and raking out snowmold - I'm surprised that my front yard looks great. There's a small patch that thinned out, but the KBG should fill in Did my first cut this weekend and threw down prodiamine 3lbs/1k. Using some N-EXT for the first time this year and will throw down Humic and RGS in the coming weeks. Will also use PGR this year. Going to get my front and back yard soil tested - interested to see the difference as my front yard looks great while the back looks good.

Anyone know why the lawn in my back has sections that look matted, so it looks like the yard has clumps and divots? It's looked like this the last few years (the kids do play in the yard but it's consistently in the same spots - we have no dogs and wildlife like deer do not rest in my yard)


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

That looks ready to mow. The lumpiness will even out as the lawn fully wakes up. It is probably from areas that are slower to get going this spring.


----------



## Kstawski (Aug 30, 2020)

bernstem said:


> That looks ready to mow. The lumpiness will even out as the lawn fully wakes up. It is probably from areas that are slower to get going this spring.


I thought so too - I mowed it this past Friday (don't recall HOC, I think around 3""). The back has looked like this the past few springs but never really grows, even throughout the year into fall. I've reseeded the past 2 falls and no changes.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

You might try a 2-2.5 inch HOC and see if that works better. Many of the newer KBG cultivars seem to prefer lower cut height.


----------



## Kstawski (Aug 30, 2020)

bernstem said:


> You might try a 2-2.5 inch HOC and see if that works better. Many of the newer KBG cultivars seem to prefer lower cut height.


Thanks, I'll try that! I regret using Scott's seed, this fall I'll reseed with more quality seed.


----------



## Kstawski (Aug 30, 2020)

Last week I applied bioadvanced fungicide to help prevent fungus and also to take care of powdery mildew that I've had in spots.

I've noticed that a strip of my lawn has browned up and not sure if it's caused by the fungicide. Planning on throwing down RGS/Humic 12 tomorrow and fertilizer this week. Hopefully that livens things up. Also plan on doing a test patch of lawn mix from Kelp4less to compare with N-Ext products.

Received my soil test from waypoint as well.

Any and all feedback is appreciated!


----------

